# Mass Shooting at Walmart in Chesapeake VA



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 23, 2022)

Another L for Virginia and this country.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## SoniT (Nov 23, 2022)

I pray for the families. I don't even know what else to say anymore.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Plushottie (Nov 23, 2022)

This is wild as this is the 2nd black male to commit such horrible acts. I feel for the families day before the holiday.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 25, 2022)

Swipe


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 25, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe



Wow. He is giving everyone advice about curing cancer all while planning to kill people.

We all know the doctor isnt the cure and  more people need to know about seeds/herbs for healing.

I made a joke about this shooting as pertaining to the killers motive (i have dark humor at times and the joke honestly came out of nowhere). I don't like bullying. I had a suspicion that because of the manager's age that the older workers were probably giving him hell. That doesn't make it right but my brother went through this at his job. everyone who had been there for years trying to get him fired or make him quit because of his age, his position and skin color. Just plain making his job harder than what it is. People need to leave other people alone, do their job and go home. But I don't think that will ever happen.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 25, 2022)

That manifesto just leaves me with more questions. He wanted a wife but didn't deserve one... incel? 

He seems too thoughtful to be in this predicament. He's reflecting on his life and what went wrong. Giving advice. 

Was his phone hacked or is he delusional? Same with the thoughts of people conspiring against him. It could be true but he could also be deep in his delusion.

It's interesting that he takes responsibility for his failure and maintains his love of God yet proceeds to do this. I know it's not always easy but I feel like he could've walked away if it was just a matter of a toxic workplace. Obviously he had issues. It's just odd to see this kind of manifesto.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> Wow. He is giving everyone advice about curing cancer all while planning to kill people.
> 
> We all know the doctor isnt the cure and  more people need to know about seeds/herbs for healing.
> 
> I made a joke about this shooting as pertaining to the killers motive (i have dark humor at times and the joke honestly came out of nowhere). I don't like bullying. I had a suspicion that because of the manager's age that the older workers were probably giving him hell. That doesn't make it right but my brother went through this at his job. everyone who had been there for years trying to get him fired or make him quit because of his age, his position and skin color. Just plain making his job harder than what it is. People need to leave other people alone, do their job and go home. But I don't think that will ever happen.


That’s common at Wally World. I know a few people that were managers and leads that got treated like trash due to being younger. One would literally cry in the car on break and after work. One just walked off and never went back.


----------



## Plushottie (Nov 25, 2022)

I knew this would be a complex one. Everyone can’t walk off a job yet in this instance it’s so complex as most places aren’t set up for respect. I feel more will pop up.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 26, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> That’s common at Wally World. I know a few people that were managers and leads that got treated like trash due to being younger. One would literally cry in the car on break and after work. One just walked off and never went back.


I take issue with pointing fingers at bullying to an extent because haven’t we all been through some of this at some point in our lives? Especially black folks at work. I will always advocate for an end to bullying and racism and all the isms and more kindness but I feel like there’s less resilience and more mental instability these days likely due to several factors that could be contributing to this uptick in mass shootings. How many people have been bullied and yet mental health never collapsed to the point of committing mass murder?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 26, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> I take issue with pointing fingers at bullying to an extent because haven’t we all been through some of this at some point in our lives? Especially black folks at work. I will always advocate for an end to bullying and racism and all the isms and more kindness but I feel like there’s less resilience and more mental instability these days likely due to several factors that could be contributing to this uptick in mass shootings. How many people have been bullied and yet mental health never collapsed to the point of committing mass murder?


I was talking about the culture. But being bullied will take you to some dark places. Most don’t commit mass murder, since they usually turn inward and self harm, or commit suicide.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 26, 2022)




----------

